# Ryrie Theology



## FrielWatcher

So, 

Before I became reformed, I purchased Basic Theology by Charles C. Ryrie. 
Ryrie's Basic Theology

Now, I was reading the thread a few days ago regarding dispensationalism and Scofieldism. So I wikipedia'ed it and found that it stating that Ryrie was dispensational and pre-millenial. Is this true? 

I have the book in my library. If true, what systematic theology text should I get? What should I do with the Ryrie book?


----------



## Kim G

I never liked Ryrie's Basic Theology book, even before I was Reformed. I still have it, though, mostly to remind myself of where I came from.

I'd love to get Grudem and Berkhof's systematic theology books. I've read some of Berkhof's, and I found it most helpful.


----------



## toddpedlar

FrielWatcher said:


> So,
> 
> Before I became reformed, I purchased Basic Theology by Charles C. Ryrie.
> Ryrie's Basic Theology
> 
> Now, I was reading the thread a few days ago regarding dispensationalism and Scofieldism. So I wikipedia'ed it and found that it stating that Ryrie was dispensational and pre-millenial. Is this true?
> 
> I have the book in my library. If true, what systematic theology text should I get? What should I do with the Ryrie book?



You might take your idea from this:
[video=youtube;zrzMhU_4m-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g[/video]


----------



## FrielWatcher

elaborate please.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Ryrie is the main representative of dispensationalism in the past 30-40 years in my opinion. He is pre-trib and pre-millennial to the core. He was a prof. at Dallas Theological Seminary (the preiminent dispensational seminary) for many years. I've read some of Ryrie's systematic theology and have real problems with it. 

The main issue centers around his view of salvation. He does not believe repentance is a turning away from sin but is when a person believes Jesus died on the cross for sins. He reduces faith to an intellectual assent and repentence becomes non-existent. He is (along with Zane Hodges) the main person that has debated reformed theologians in the Lordship Salvation. He is the main defender of what is called "easy believism".

I definitely recommend Wayne Grudem's Systematic. He does a number on easy believism. He is also *historic* premillennial, not at all dispensational.


----------



## toddpedlar

FrielWatcher said:


> elaborate please.



Sure.

BURN IT.

If you want a Biblical systematic theology, you should look into Shedd's Reformed Dogmatics, Reymond's New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith, Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics, or Turretin's Institutes of Elenctic Theology. (others are surely to be recommended, but this is just the list off the top of my head of heavy-hitting sound Reformed systematics. Ryrie is, in my opinion, not much better than a firestarter, unless you want to keep it next to your Book of Mormon and Hal Lindsey's "Late Great Planet Earth" on the "errors and heresies" shelf.


----------



## Herald

Actually, Ryrie's systematic theology is helpful from an apologetics and research perspective. He is most definitely dispensational. He sparred with John MacArthur over the Lordship Salvation issue. Arguably he has had more influence over dispensational thought since Lewis Sperry Chafer.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

He is most noted for the Ryrie Study Bible, a popular dispensational update over the Scofield Reference Bible, available in the KJV, NASB and NIV, etc. His dispensationalism will leak into his NT exegesis more often than one might think.

I would opt for Robert Reymond's _New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith_.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Gomarus said:


> He is most noted for the Ryrie Study Bible, a popular dispensational update over the Scofield Reference Bible, available in the KJV, NASB and NIV, etc. His dispensationalism will leak into his NT exegesis more often than one might think.
> 
> I would opt for Robert Reymond's _New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith_.



Thats absolutely right! Classical Dispensationalists tend to redefine everything. Grace, Law, Repentence, Faith; the list goes on and on.


----------



## FrielWatcher

Pervasive isn't it. I see it from the United Pentacostals and how pervasive non-trinitarian doctrine is. The non-trinity has to define everything for UP'ers because everything else falls apart after that. But, that is a whole  that I am reading about in Oneness Pentacostals & The Trinity by Gregory A. Boyd


----------



## JM

Reymond's New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith is the one to get...after Calvin's Institutes.


----------



## FrielWatcher

I think I have to burn it because Todd says I should. He's smart. He's old. He knows what he's doing. 

I will look into the others mentioned. Thanks folks! ...and Todd.


----------



## JM

I read it twice, cover to cover, once you realized he's a dispey it's ok to read it. Most have at least one dispey book on the shelf and the errors of dispensationalism are easy to find.

For historical Baptist theology try John Gill.


----------



## jambo

The days of burning heretics are long gone so I would hold onto Ryrie more for reference than sound theology. I always liked Loius Berkhof and Hermann Bavink as well as Calvin's Institutes.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Definitely the "Institutes". Its the best theology I've read so far and I haven't even finished.


----------



## DMcFadden

Ryrie is a very easy read and is quite organized. On some topics, his material is just plain helpful and I would not burn it no matter what an old alchemist and entrails reader like Todd says. 

Much depends upon what you really need/want. If you are looking for an introductory text, Grudem comes in three flavors - long, short, and just right. I would advise the unabridged (long) version.

Shedd is 19th century and re-edited by a fellow at Biola into a most readable form. He is also quite good, but not likely to make the supralapsarians among us happy.

Reymond's *New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith *is one of my favorites. He is quite up-to-date, and thoroughly Reformed with a view to current issues as well.

Bavinck's *Reformed Dogmatics*, is a masterpiece in multiple volumes, if you have the time and patience, but has been sumarized and retranslated to the American context by Berkhof (often hailed as your best choice for a one volume sys theo text despite its stolid prose).

Turretin's *Institutes of Elenctic Theology* was the best of the systematic post-Reformation scholastics to follow Calvin. His writing is intricately logical and precise. Also a multiple volume work and probably good to read AFTER Calvin's Institutes (Calvin is now available in an inexpensive one volume edition for about $15 from CBD).

After listening to all of the raves on the PB, I just yesterday received my four volume *The Christian's Reasonable Service *by Wilhelmus a Brakel. It is not only an easier read than some, but full of devotional gems and hidden treasures.

If you have the money . . .
Calvin
Grudem
Bavinck - Berkhof
a Brakel
to learn the field, and Reymond to go along with Grudem in offering you a recent effort.


----------



## toddpedlar

DMcFadden said:


> Ryrie is a very easy read and is quite organized. On some topics, his material is just plain helpful and I would not burn it no matter what an old alchemist and entrails reader like Todd says.



Hey, that lump in the small intestine looks like pizza! I didn't know sheep ate pizza!

Y'all should have known my "burn it" comment was tongue in cheek, though 

I also note that Dennis's suggestions (with the addition of Grudem, which our men in our church are studying, and I agree it's quite good too) are identical to mine - though he really fleshed out the reasons we share for each of the selections 



> Much depends upon what you really need/want. If you are looking for an introductory text, Grudem comes in three flavors - long, short, and just right. I would advise the unabridged (long) version.
> 
> Shedd is 19th century and re-edited by a fellow at Biola into a most readable form. He is also quite good, but not likely to make the supralapsarians among us happy.
> 
> Reymond's *New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith *is one of my favorites. He is quite up-to-date, and thoroughly Reformed with a view to current issues as well.
> 
> Bavinck's *Reformed Dogmatics*, is a masterpiece in multiple volumes, if you have the time and patience, but has been sumarized and retranslated to the American context by Berkhoff (often hailed as your best choice for a one volume sys theo text despite its stolid prose).
> 
> Turretin's *Institutes of Elenctic Theology* was the best of the systematic post-Reformation scholastics to follow Calvin. His writing is intricately logical and precise. Also a multiple volume work and probably good to read AFTER Calvin's Institutes (Calvin is now available in an inexpensive one volume edition for about $15 from CBD).


----------



## JohnGill

FrielWatcher said:


> So,
> 
> Before I became reformed, I purchased Basic Theology by Charles C. Ryrie.
> Ryrie's Basic Theology
> 
> Now, I was reading the thread a few days ago regarding dispensationalism and Scofieldism. So I wikipedia'ed it and found that it stating that Ryrie was dispensational and pre-millenial. Is this true?
> 
> I have the book in my library. If true, what systematic theology text should I get? What should I do with the Ryrie book?



Berkhof's Systematic Theology is a good reference source.


----------

